# Faulty Airbags?



## VMIGuy02 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yesterday I has hit by a speeding van going at least 80mph. My 2011 Cruze eco is totalled. All the damage was on the front of the car and I am lucky I was not killed. What I want to know is why absolutely none of the six airbags deployed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Be sure to REPORT it to NHSTA!


----------



## VMIGuy02 (Jun 18, 2012)

I will do that, thanks.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Hopefully you took a photo to show all as to what Did Not happen.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

VMIGuy02 said:


> What I want to know is why absolutely none of the six airbags deployed.


Glad you were not injured. Just to set the count straight, the Cruze has ten airbags. I am assuming that the other four also did not deploy?


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you are ok and that sucks for your car, but I have to play devil's advocate here...how do we know VMIGuy02 isn't with another car company (Ford, Mazda, etc) making this post so when people Google Airbags in the Cruze they get this posting, thus swaying a potential buyer away because they now think they have faulty airbags? I like to believe in the greater good of mankind (albeit some days I don't think it exists anymore) but it was just a curious thought I had here...And I really hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Like some thread member on here always says "pictures or it didn't happen"!! lol, but seriously!


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

my car was also totalled and no air bags went off



















note drivers seat busted


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TheSpec - Cruze owner deflated when airbags didn


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> my car was also totalled and no air bags went off
> View attachment 6218
> View attachment 6219
> View attachment 6220
> ...


Air bags may not go off in a car that was rear-ended. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Air bags may not go off in a car that was rear-ended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I would at least think the airbags that come down and cover the backseat passenger doors/windows would have deployed? Maybe they should have two separate censors, one in the front of the car that set all the air bags off and a sensor that sets the backseat air bags off if you are hit from the back.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe the pass side curtain should have deployed... but the car is being launched into the opposite direction that the interia switches function in...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

VMIGuy02 said:


> Yesterday I has hit by a speeding van going at least 80mph. My 2011 Cruze eco is totalled. All the damage was on the front of the car and I am lucky I was not killed. What I want to know is why absolutely none of the six airbags deployed.




VMIGuy02,
I am very sorry to hear that your Cruze has been totaled. I am happy to hear that you are doing alright. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I would at least think the airbags that come down and cover the backseat passenger doors/windows would have deployed? Maybe they should have two separate censors, one in the front of the car that set all the air bags off and a sensor that sets the backseat air bags off if you are hit from the back.


Why? You where rear ended not t-boned. There was no force to stop coming from the side. The airbags in the front are dependent on the speed of the crash. They probably won't deploy at slow speeds. What speed was the person going when they hit you?


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> my car was also totalled and no air bags went off
> View attachment 6218
> View attachment 6219
> View attachment 6220
> ...



I was rear ended the same way and the front air bags deployed when I was pushed into the next car. Three of us walked away without a scratch. No reason for your airbags to deploy on direct rear hit, it did exactly what it was supposed to do.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

The article quoted states:“When we asked the collision shop why the airbags didn’t deploy, we were told it was “because we were hit between the sensors.”

1. I wouldn't trust a body shop employee to explain air bag sensor locations. 
2. These sensors all work on rapid acceleration/deceleration. 
Depending how the front was hit, how the car slid when it was hit(i.e. didn't decelerate), and what he was drivin into can change the dynamics and not set off a bag. 
3. The fact the OP was hit in the front ( somewhere in the front that is) by a van going 80mph, and can write it to forum the next day seems pretty impressive. Not being sarcastic...if you are not hurt that is awesome.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

After the troll talk on the other thread I thought I would check this one....crickets! Guy makes 2 posts then gone...hmmmmmm


----------

